# SSWC08 Winners?



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

gutted i couldn't go, how did it go? was it a good event? who "won".................


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

eerm, just realized due to time difference here in the UK that it may not actually have finished yet..................


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

It's noon here on the East Coast, so it's 9:00 AM out there.
I'm missing it due to my Son's 8th birthday. But he's getting a 14' trampoline as a surprise gift, so that will make up for missing the SS party.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought they were all winners.....


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

We have a winner...Carl Decker!!!


----------



## shockabra (Jul 6, 2008)

*Decker after SSWC08*

Pic of Decker after the race


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Pre-race. 









Waiting for their owners.









Where did I leave my bike. (yes, that's a dude).









Rockin the cross bike.









The caped crusaders, Dekker and Wicks.









Random shots...


















The organizers gave out a dozen or so tighty-whities to guys who would wear them the all 3 laps. They were to get a special prize post race.









He wore the mask for the whole 3 laps. 




































Even had 2 tandems out there.


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

That's me with the bunny ears.
And the immortal Jackie Phelan in the suit and tie. It musta been 100 degrees, she was wearing wool. damn...


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

fritzaholic said:


> That's me with the bunny ears.


You mean this guy ! 

and a few others......


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

A few more......

(1) and (2) Rachel Lloyd the Women's Winner

(3) Curtis Inglis 

(4) Second place Mark Weir with his SS Nomad

(5) Jeff Jones rocken with that front tire


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

And more...........


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks! Nice pics jeffh! You got all the rockstars too!


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

johnnyb said:


> Thanks! Nice pics jeffh! You got all the rockstars too!


Thanks, but the photo credit goes to ibikergal :thumbsup:

She should have 400-500 pics of SSWC8 up on her flickr account in a few days and I'll post a link.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow. Did they had out butt butter with those tighty whities? I can almost feel their pain. What a hoot. That is so not what I was expecting this race to look like.

BFE


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

nice! the last shot is me riding to the course this morning. I looked SO much better than in the "after" photo 

Props to Curtis! pulled off a monster event.


Durango in '09!


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> nice! the last shot is me riding to the course this morning. I looked SO much better than in the "after" photo
> 
> Props to Curtis! pulled off a monster event.
> 
> Durango in '09!


Durango in '09? is that for defo..............


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

RockStarRacing said:


> Durango in '09? is that for defo..............


fo sho!


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

oops


----------



## Roger___ (Jan 27, 2004)

*Fritz, please call 1800getaboob!*

I mean if you're gonna wear a bikini, please at least fill it out!

Looks like you'll had fun!


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

1) fritz and his carrot w/Marla
2) dude rockin the jumpsuit and a beer
3) & 4) his and her's winners prize


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm kinda amused you'd wear elbow pads with a 'Borat' style swimming costume, cos if you come off, especially in the poison oak, the first thing you'd be worried about would of course be your elbows...?! Looks fun. How many entrants, how many finishers?


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

SSBonty said:


> I'm kinda amused you'd wear elbow pads with a 'Borat' style swimming costume, cos if you come off, especially in the poison oak, the first thing you'd be worried about would of course be your elbows...?! Looks fun. How many entrants, how many finishers?


1. Beer takes care of the Poison Oak
2. Lots of entrants
3. Lots of finishers
4. Lots of good times, including spontaneous disco parties cropping up mid course.

That was the most fun I've had "spectating" (more like participating  ) at a bike event. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

moschika said:


> fo sho!


so having it in the USA for two years straight, seems pretty fair after having it in europe for the last two, better start saving..............


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Fun to watch, but you have to wonder what is the point of this race. If the point is to make singlespeed racing even more obscure ... SUCCESS.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Durango Colorado?


We want it back here in the UK please, or at least nearby.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

RockStarRacing said:


> so having it in the USA for two years straight, seems pretty fair after having it in europe for the last two, better start saving..............


the only people who stepped forward to offer hosting in 09 were:

Paris, France
Phoenix, AZ
Durango, CO
New Zealand (via American rider)

Phoenix guy got heckled of the platform pronto, France got some love as did NZ but Durango won out.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

how did Colin do?


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> the only people who stepped forward to offer hosting in 09 were:
> 
> Paris, France
> Phoenix, AZ
> ...


i heard it was gonna be Paris on 2010.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> the only people who stepped forward to offer hosting in 09 were:
> 
> Paris, France
> Phoenix, AZ
> ...


How did they decide it? was it as entertaining as last year!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

RockStarRacing said:


> How did they decide it? was it as entertaining as last year!


bowling, and then utter domination at Ms. Pacman....


----------



## Okay (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone know what the course route was? 

I was up there all week for a wedding, didn't get to race, but rode Skyline a few times trying to suss out what the course would be like.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

baycat said:


> how did Colin do?


Coldawg took 41st overall (out of around 400).......pretty studly for his first year racing....and being 18...damn fast bastid :thumbsup:

i completed 1 lap.....and promptly started consuming beer.....good times.....good times.....

PS - the course was basically the bastardized child of Henry Coe and Santa Teresa*

*you'd understand if you're from Northern Ca


----------



## Okay (Nov 23, 2004)

CHUM - English buddy. English. 

Was thinking about specifics of what way the course went up, what the loop was, etc...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay said:


> CHUM - English buddy. English.
> 
> Was thinking about specifics of what way the course went up, what the loop was, etc...


i don't know the park.....but here's how it went....

- put bikes in field far away
- go back to finish/start area
- run around horse pen and try to find your bike in sea of bikes.....
- everyone dressed ridiculous is faster than me.....seriously faster...
- ride up fireroad....then fireroad gets to like 30% uber ugly grade of loosey/pebbly/rocky hike a bike....hard stuff
- then some flowy ST
- then a techy/rocky cheese grater'ish ST descent (i had FS SS and was happy 'bout that)
- then back up loooong ugly ST climb.....stoopid long if you're outta shape like me....
- then up and downs....almost all ST around lake

that was lap 1 - and it fragged me.....the remaining 2 laps did not include the steepy FR climb, or the 1st techy ST descent.....

things i've learned at SSWC08......wearing a cape/thong/tidy whitie/rabbit ears/leotards makes you fast.....beer tastes better there......potato guns are noisy, yet funnier than hell.....my Scottish neighbor did not realize one can get a DUI riding a bike, but having a nice attitude will get you off....Scot-free......and drunk SS'ers are a friendly bunch of hooligans.....:thumbsup:


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

singlespeedstu said:


> I thought they were all winners.....


yes, yes we were. and so were the spectators and anyone else at the venue!

I'm gonna start saving pennies for Durangooooo.


----------



## teamhaze (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds gnarly.
Anyone track it with a garmin?
Upload that biatch to motionbased or www.mapitpronto.com and post back the url.

looks like hella fun and dusty!
thanks for the pix.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

singlespeedstu said:


> I thought they were all winners.....


we're all winners in our hearts 

I have the DNF bottle opener to prove it :thumbsup:

nice to finally meet so many screen names.... Team Dicky, Drevil, SS Outlaw, Francois, etc.

// coaster brakes are the new singlespeeds.


----------



## iluvcx (Nov 13, 2004)

dang it. i knew I should worn my garmin, but thought that would be too racer geeky for this type of race ;-) Course was definitely tougher than XC race earlier in June, both the climbs and the 1st lap descents.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Race report and some pics here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445665

We have a short video of Rachael Lloyd singing the national anthem, I'll see if I can get it posted...


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Are the results posted anywhere?


.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

RSW42 said:


> Are the results posted anywhere?
> 
> .


here you go.
Carl Dekker = winner
Everyone finished behind him with many DNFs.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

CHUM said:


> - everyone dressed ridiculous is faster than me.....seriously faster...


hey, me too. nothing like getting lapped on your first lap by a guy in a thong and cape. :bluefrown: :sad: :eekster:


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

moschika said:


> here you go.
> Carl Dekker = winner
> Everyone finished behind him with many DNFs.


keeps it simple

Rachel won for the women, sang the US anthem in celebration of her world domination


----------



## jdeane4 (Apr 17, 2008)

Whats the closest airport to Durango. I would like to go ahead and plan my trip for next year.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

moschika said:


> hey, me too. nothing like getting lapped on your first lap by a guy in a thong and cape. :bluefrown: :sad: :eekster:


oh yeah, getting passed by 2 guys, each in a thong and cape.

nice meeting you out there yesterday!


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm glad to see that I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

jdeane4 said:


> Whats the closest airport to Durango. I would like to go ahead and plan my trip for next year.


Durango-La Plata Airport: http://www.flydurango.com/ Fly into either Denver (United), Phoenix (Us Air), and Salt Lake (Delta) and catch flights right into Durango. Really easy....I'll be using it tomorrow.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

w00t! said:


> I'm glad to see that I didn't miss anything.


but the cross-dressers, right? You said that already. See ya in Durango! I'll be the one in a bikini and wig. :thumbsup:


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

In Iowa they've reduced the fine/punishment for being drunk on a bike to a measly public intox!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> ....I'll be the one in a bikini and wig. :thumbsup:


just keep that awesome man-strut you displayed on the last 50 yards of the *ticket run*....the way you unzipped your jersey......leaned into your stride.......grrrrrrrr.......moves like elvis i tell ya.......the moustache was nice too.....



ps - appreciate you letting me jump ahead on a downhill section 'cause i was on a full squishy......:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Timo said:


> Durango-La Plata Airport: http://www.flydurango.com/ Fly into either Denver (United), Phoenix (Us Air), and Salt Lake (Delta) and catch flights right into Durango. Really easy....I'll be using it tomorrow.


ah, yes. the denver-durango vomit express. can get a little bumpy in summer with the thunder storms. the small-ish planes can also "forget" your bike on occasion. best to send your bike ahead.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

sportsman said:


> Rachel won for the women, sang the US anthem in celebration of her world domination


----------



## ibikergal (Sep 4, 2006)

*Race photos on flickr account*

What a race, I had a great time walking around the course with Jeffh and taking a bunch of pictures and ringing the really loud *COW BELL*!!! :eekster:

Jeffh posted some of my pictures on this thread, and I got a chance to upload all of the shots we both took, all 675 of them up on my flickr account, here is the link.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Solo with others (Jan 6, 2004)

I shoulda been there.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> but the cross-dressers, right? You said that already. See ya in Durango! I'll be the one in a bikini and wig. :thumbsup:


Nice talking to you and Aosty.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

If you don't get 'it', you don't get it. We're ok with that.


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

Solo said:


> I shoulda been there.


yes you shoulda..


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Link to some more photos:
http://carsonblume.com/20080824_sswc/

this was my expression after clearing something i had no business clearing.....
Photo Credit to *Carson Blume*


----------



## ewh (Sep 28, 2005)

Johnclimber said:


> Durango Colorado?
> 
> We want it back here in the UK please, or at least nearby.


With the Sterling at US1.85 (a 6mo low), you're still not breaking my heart. Get your ass on a BA flight and stop whining!:smallviolin:


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

That weekend was so much fun even though I got two flat tires in the last 3 miles and finished the race on a flat front tire.


Durango!


----------



## Airman-Cali (Mar 21, 2006)

*Can't upload pics*

Hell yes, it was great to watch. Wife and I were marshalled about 1/4 mile before the water station. We got some great shots. I don't have the time to resize them all to upload them here, but if you think we got you, IM me and I'll send you what I've got.:skep:

Durango, here we come! We want in.


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

2003 = Aussie
2004 = Germany?
2005 = USA?
2006 = Sweden
2007 = Scotland
2008 = USA
2009 = USA

For the first time since I've been into mtb, NZ had SS Nationals this year, and I got the impression the organisers wanted another year or two for perfecting the nationals, therefore were targeting 2010? Nobody wants to see a few hundred people travel halfway around the world and not have a good time.

It would also be nice to see the race in an area that isnt a common destination for moutain biking travellers. Sweden was fantastic, as the trails were great, and it's not really a place many people would have gone to before for a biking holiday ... the venue only really needs enough riding for people to do a couple of rides before the race and the race course ... doenst need to be Moab etc.

Paris ... all you American's remember how weak the $US is against the Euro .... With gas prices rising, surely it's best to make it in NZ sooner rather than later ... at least now the airfares aren't too scary ...


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

~martini~ said:


> If you don't get 'it', you don't get it. We're ok with that.


Ahmen!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

CHUM said:


> just keep that awesome man-strut you displayed on the last 50 yards of the *ticket run*....the way you unzipped your jersey......leaned into your stride.......grrrrrrrr.......moves like elvis i tell ya.......the moustache was nice too.....


you mean this one?? The face of pain. Or the pace of fame? you decide. All I know is I'm walking like a 90 yr old with arthritis today. 

// photo credit Moschika


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

stillkeen said:


> 2003 = Aussie
> 2004 = Germany?
> 2005 = USA?
> 2006 = Sweden
> ...


you forgot

2002= Downieville, ca

Anyone have a pic of the girl who got second? she was from NZ and realllllllly Hot!!


----------



## bambina (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nzssc*

Annika Smail from Rotorua NZ was second. Pics on www.riderotorua.com
You can also link through to web site for World Championships of New Zealand (rather than America) which are on April 24-26 2009 (race date TBC) proudly sponsored by local pub the Pig & Whistle and top NZ brewery, Speights. There's heaps of info on the site already.
220 riders plus 35-40 Party Animals in the first year this year.
Everyone welcome but titles are Kiwi only. Great, great trail riding when the race is over (or before - so come for a month!).
Sure as hell don't need more time to figure out how to run a worlds - most of the organizers were involved with the 2006 UCI MTB Worlds in Rotorua and/or other big MTB events.
The local MTB and SS community raised air fares for two Kiwi champs plus help with accommodation and transport (over $5KNZD).


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

I got that wrong then, just seemed odd why they were targeting 2010 rather than 2009 ... I'm sure they had a 2010 website somewhere ...


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

ss34x18 said:


> you forgot
> 
> 2002= Downieville, ca
> 
> Anyone have a pic of the girl who got second? she was from NZ and realllllllly Hot!!


In that case, I would say it is the 'turn' of South or Central America, Asia, Middle East .... Oceania ...


----------



## ketchd (Apr 29, 2004)

ss34x18 said:


> you forgot
> 
> Anyone have a pic of the girl who got second? she was from NZ and realllllllly Hot!!


:yesnod: Second that. She was a cutie fo sho! And very sweet. She gave me an egg!!


----------



## bambina (Jan 25, 2008)

*2010*

NZ would be happy to host 2010....


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

stillkeen said:


> In that case, I would say it is the 'turn' of South or Central America, Asia, Middle East .... Oceania ...


how about Canada??


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

I think there might be a SS scene in Boulder. We'd be glad to offer a venue. I think it should go abroad every other year and Canaduh needs some love too. I'll take Durango for sure. How about Spain in the next few years. I'd be into that.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bstrick said:


> I think there might be a SS scene in Boulder. We'd be glad to offer a venue. I think it should go abroad every other year and Canaduh needs some love too. I'll take Durango for sure. How about Spain in the next few years. I'd be into that.


From what I have read in all the SSWC coverage, the venue is not decided by offers in a forum.... 

http://www.dirtragmag.com/web/article.php?ID=995&category2=freshdirt


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

bambina said:


> Annika Smail from Rotorua NZ was second. Pics on www.riderotorua.com
> You can also link through to web site for World Championships of New Zealand (rather than America) which are on April 24-26 2009 (race date TBC) proudly sponsored by local pub the Pig & Whistle and top NZ brewery, Speights. There's heaps of info on the site already.
> 220 riders plus 35-40 Party Animals in the first year this year.
> Everyone welcome but titles are Kiwi only. Great, great trail riding when the race is over (or before - so come for a month!).


If Annika will be there i'm booking my flight.


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

ss34x18 said:


> If Annika will be there i'm booking my flight.


stalker.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

ss34x18 said:


> If Annika will be there i'm booking my flight.


HAHA I know. It's sad i'm already aware.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> you mean this one?? The face of pain. Or the pace of fame? you decide. All I know is I'm walking like a 90 yr old with arthritis today.
> 
> // photo credit Moschika


Hollywood is that you running? If so u look like the lead singer of The Ringers. ( 



 ) one of my fav bands.


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

slocaus said:


> From what I have read in all the SSWC coverage, the venue is not decided by offers in a forum....
> 
> http://www.dirtragmag.com/web/article.php?ID=995&category2=freshdirt


Too true &#8230; and given that the local country always has a lot of entrants, and the US seems to have the most anywhere, it get's the SSWC a lot more often than the rest of the world combined &#8230;

There was a discussion about setting up a Southern Hemisphere Champs, as 2003 Aussie, 2010 NZ (maybe &#8230; ) is really too big a gap for the locals (or the expat's who'd combine a SSWC with a trip back to NZ).

If it ever does make it, then ever effort should be made to keep it down there year after year &#8230; payback for 7 years in the Northern Hemisphere.

Spain would be fantastic &#8230;.


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

stillkeen said:


> Too true &#8230; and given that the local country always has a lot of entrants, and the US seems to have the most anywhere, it get's the SSWC a lot more often than the rest of the world combined &#8230;
> 
> There was a discussion about setting up a Southern Hemisphere Champs, as 2003 Aussie, 2010 NZ (maybe &#8230; ) is really too big a gap for the locals (or the expat's who'd combine a SSWC with a trip back to NZ).
> 
> ...


Hi guys!
A Spanish guy speaking here. I was racing the last Sunday in Napa and loved it. Big props to the organizers. We are triying to put together our first Spanish SS Championship next year and we would love to organice the world champ in 2010 or 2011. We will be ready by then. Nice places to ride, great people and a big, big fiesta would be in the menu for sure.


----------



## Airman-Cali (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, so a few riders have contacted me. Because of my vantage point, I got great photos, but not too many of the front, showing numbers. I do have some, though, so if you had any of the following numbers (in no particular order) I've got a shot for you:

5, 159, 64, 30, 59, 175, 87, 197, 236, 69, 189, 106, 266, 254

Also have a good shot of Carl, but I don't have his e-mail. Let me if one of these was you, or if you know the rider and I'll send it to you.


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

raposu said:


> Hi guys!
> A Spanish guy speaking here. I was racing the last Sunday in Napa and loved it. Big props to the organizers. We are triying to put together our first Spanish SS Championship next year and we would love to organice the world champ in 2010 or 2011. We will be ready by then. Nice places to ride, great people and a big, big fiesta would be in the menu for sure.


Which part of Spain is this likely to be in? The nationals sounds promising for next year ... much closer than Durango for me.


----------



## Milk of SS-Italy (Jan 24, 2004)

raposu said:


> Hi guys!
> A Spanish guy speaking here. I was racing the last Sunday in Napa and loved it. Big props to the organizers. We are triying to put together our first Spanish SS Championship next year and we would love to organice the world champ in 2010 or 2011. We will be ready by then. Nice places to ride, great people and a big, big fiesta would be in the menu for sure.


sounds good...
i think that you can expect a bunch of italian guys....

next year we are considerin a partecipation at the 24h of lisbon, portugal.
should be another nice meeting for us euro ssers.


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

stillkeen said:


> Too true &#8230; and given that the local country always has a lot of entrants, and the US seems to have the most anywhere, it get's the SSWC a lot more often than the rest of the world combined &#8230;
> 
> There was a discussion about setting up a Southern Hemisphere Champs, as 2003 Aussie, 2010 NZ (maybe &#8230; ) is really too big a gap for the locals (or the expat's who'd combine a SSWC with a trip back to NZ).
> 
> ...


Fuzzy was trying to get it in Rotorua next year. I will be at D-town and doing the same. I love riding in NZ...


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,
we still don´t know where it could be. Somewhere close to the Pyrenees mountains, case there is good rides there. I´ll keep you posted with more info here once we know something more.
I will try to make it to the EuroSS next year... and also to the 24h of Lisbon... everybody speaks great things about that event in Lisbon. We need to start building some more euro-latin bonds.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Airman-Cali said:


> Ok, so a few riders have contacted me. Because of my vantage point, I got great photos, but not too many of the front, showing numbers. I do have some, though, so if you had any of the following numbers (in no particular order) I've got a shot for you:
> 
> 5, 159, 64, 30, 59, 175, 87, 197, 236, 69, 189, 106, 266, 254
> 
> Also have a good shot of Carl, but I don't have his e-mail. Let me if one of these was you, or if you know the rider and I'll send it to you.


#5 and #175 are Carlos and Henry respectively. Can you send photos to me at onegear.onelove at gmail dot com? Thanks. I wish I got #69 but I'm #71


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

I suspect where ever it is held, it will be hard to gain entry. I don't think it should be in the states 2 years in a row though. I've yet to make it to one and will attending without a doubt in Durango. Can't wait.


----------



## biggieP (Apr 6, 2006)

It seems pretty unanimous that the event was colossal and incredibly well run, not just the race, but 4 days of events leading up to the race too. Additionally, everyone who showed up with cash in hand and ready to race got in. The whole Napa gang deserves a huge round of applause from everyone and maybe a few apologies.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

biggieP said:


> ...The whole Napa gang deserves a huge round of applause.....


agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

69erSycip said:


> #5 and #175 are Carlos and Henry respectively. Can you send photos to me at onegear.onelove at gmail dot com? Thanks. I wish I got #69 but I'm #71


well ya know 71 is just 69 with a a couple fingers up...


----------



## RickBullotta (Aug 29, 2003)

velocipus said:


> well ya know 71 is just 69 with a a couple fingers up...


...and 68 is when she hooks me up and I owe her one...


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

So, who are the dudes from Durango who are hosting it next year?
Durango is a great location -- I love that place!


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

*Viva Spain!!!*

That would top the charts, SSWC and Pamplona. My god that would be a party! The beer sucks there, but the sangria...................... sometimes you must sacrafice.

Gora Euskadi- Viva San Fermin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singlespeedwi (Sep 7, 2004)

CJones said:


> So, who are the dudes from Durango who are hosting it next year?
> Durango is a great location -- I love that place!


Good peeps. Steve "Doom" Fassbinder is behind it all. They are at Burningman now, so hold tight for details as after Napa then Burning Man there will be some recovery.

More people need to show up if they want to compete in the 'decider' its only 'fair' that the only way the torch is passed is through a quality decider. Bowling then Ms Pacman was won fair and square by the durango crew.

Not to mention they showed up with posters, cards to give a select few entrys for next year and a win at all costs determination.

SSWC09 - expect everything and assume nothing.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

i really wish Fuzzy woulda won after seeing this............






some good drinking spots in rotorua as well, and the downhill go-karting is awesome, id go back...............................


----------



## dirtydude (Aug 4, 2008)

RickBullotta said:


> ...and 68 is when she hooks me up and I owe her one...


Ya know, I've had more than my share of 34.5 since I started riding one gear:thumbsup:


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

RockStarRacing said:


> i really wish Fuzzy woulda won after seeing this............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotorua 2010. not that we get a vote, but let's just get it done.


----------



## far twiggle (Nov 29, 2006)

dirtydude said:


> Ya know, I've had more than my share of 34.5 since I started riding one gear:thumbsup:


You must be very limber.

FW


----------



## dirtydude (Aug 4, 2008)

far twiggle said:


> You must be very limber.
> 
> FW


Owner, operator


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*Huge photo dump*

more pix of the weekend can be found here and here


----------



## The Avenger (Aug 4, 2005)

Write up in Durango's weekly rag that explains things: here


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like it made The New York Times also.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/31/sports/othersports/31cycling.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2008/08/29/sports/0831cycling_index.html


----------



## pindowngirl25 (Sep 19, 2006)

Deadly Ned the lung race a SS i would love to see that.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

jeffh said:


> You mean this guy !
> 
> and a few others......


Carmen
Thanks for the photos. I gotta do something with my hair and where did that gray come from.
Dan C.


----------



## ajw000 (Aug 23, 2006)

CHUM said:


> i don't know the park.....but here's how it went....
> 
> ..my Scottish neighbor did not realize one can get a DUI riding a bike, but having a nice attitude will get you off....Scot-free...


he even let me take his photo by the end:










I think he was more pissed at me for hanging onto Kyle's VW camper at 40MPH along the main street than DUI'ing.

Awesome race, even better parties. Great fun! There's nothing better than dragging people out their tents at 2am and force feeding them drink.

I even going to trade my 2nd lap for a prescription of penicillin to get rid of my chest infection with someone who didn't get in. The bugger didn't turn up though to do the trade...yes that means you mr utah doctor dude:










Some other photies:


----------



## bambina (Jan 25, 2008)

*NZ Singlespeed Champs 2008*

Here's a taste of SS racing Kiwi-style - http://gallery.me.com/bluedogtv#100034
'08 champs went off - around 220 entries plus over 30 Party Animals "entered" - no race, just party!
2009 Champs will be on Anzac Weekend again - April 24-26. All welcome, especially the Aussies.


----------

